# CubeChan [NSFW]



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2010)

*Not Safe for Work, contains nudity*
-------------
You've heard of 4chan,

but have you heard of....

*CubeChan*

omg it's like a imageboard for cubes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Someone has too much time... Far too much...


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 10, 2010)

Physics lecture makes great spam.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha No.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

afaik quoting doesnt work properly, you might want to fix that 

edit: apparently it does, i just can't figure out how to work it


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> afaik quoting doesnt work properly, you might want to fix that
> 
> edit: apparently it does, i just can't figure out how to work it


Click the number?


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > afaik quoting doesnt work properly, you might want to fix that
> ...



Yeah it doesn't do anything for me, not sure why..


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 12, 2010)

wtf is /q/ >_> I JUST GOT OWNED CLICKING ON IT


----------

